# 12 extremely depressing facts about popular music



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/12-extremely-disappointing-facts-about-popular-music



Year~~~~ Population 
......1~~~~           200 million   
1000 ~~~~275 million   
1500     ~~~~450 million   
1650~~~~     500 million   
1750~~~~     700 million   
1804~~~~     1 billion   
1850~~~~     1.2 billion   
1900~~~~     1.6 billion   
1927~~~~     2 billion   
1950~~~~     2.55 billion   
1955~~~~     2.8 billion   
1960 ~~~~    3 billion   
1965~~~~     3.3 billion   
1970~~~~     3.7 billion   
1975~~~~     4 billion   
1980~~~~     4.5 billion   
1985~~~~     4.85 billion   
1990~~~~     5.3 billion   
1995~~~~     5.7 billion   
1999~~~~     6 billion   
2006~~~~     6.5 billion 
  2009~~~~     6.8 billion   
2011~~~~     7 billion
there's a fool born every minute


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 6, 2012)

It will be a sad day when the legends like Iron Maiden, Ac/Dc, Black Sabbath, RUSH, Beatles, Rolling Stones, Led Zeppelin, Queensryche, Judas Priest and Bruce Springsteen no longer exist....


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 6, 2012)

Number 9 can't be right, can it?


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

Tha Barbara Streisand fact is depressing. We've lost our taste in *quality *music. Love Johnny Cash!!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 6, 2012)

Youtube Views: Tupac Shakur vs. Justin Bieber


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 6, 2012)

I was in the music business for a long time. These facts don`t surprise me at all. They make me want to cry, but not surprising at all. Very, VERY sad.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2012)

Critical thinking FTW. Most of that is a function of population and production/distribution methods.

I'd listen to a Streisand album....right after I take my cyanide pill.



Little Wing said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/12-extremely-disappointing-facts-about-popular-music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Youtube Views: Tupac Shakur vs. Justin Bieber


 

 Beiber-mainia, brotha! That's a lot of views!!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 6, 2012)

Justin Bieber threatens to sue over 'Joustin' Beaver' app - Celebrity News - Digital Spy

http://www.inquisitr.com/198853/jou...-justin-bieber-claims-first-amendment-rights/


Who is suing who hear


----------



## malk (Mar 6, 2012)

PinkFloyd ledzep Rush CSN&Young Pearljam KillingJoke is all i need.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 6, 2012)

Geez, those are depressing.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 6, 2012)

As a Canadian, I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to my American bros for Justin Beiber and Celine Dion.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 6, 2012)

At least you gave us RUSH


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 6, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Youtube Views: Tupac Shakur vs. Justin Bieber



This is fucking disgusting and seriously sad.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sad thing is the bullshit is spreading worldwide. English becoming a universal language our young generation is royally fucked with garbage music with no social commentary.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Number 9 can't be right, can it?




You wouldn't think but I looked up PJ on wiki and it says they've sold 31.5 mil in the US and 60 mil worldwide.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 6, 2012)

Strange that people used to buy albums too.  Now its all about the pirates.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 6, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Strange that people used to buy albums too.  Now its all about the pirates.



I still have all of my jewel cases, leaflets and inserts. If my place were on fire, my CD "binders" would be one the "material" things I save.


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 6, 2012)

Who cares? Good music is still being made....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 6, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Who cares? Good music is still being made....



It aint just about music, its about the younger generation who will eventually become adults and will have to make important decisions.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 6, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Who cares? Good music is still being made....



Compared to the music from the 60's, 70's and 80's, today's music scene is shit. 

Sorry, you can "neg" me all you want, but I am sure I am not alone in my thinking...


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 6, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Compared to the music from the 60's, 70's and 80's, today's music scene is shit.
> 
> Sorry, you can "neg" me all you want, but I am sure I am not alone in my thinking...



don't neg, not in high school anymore. One thing is true, when the Beatles came out, the older folks called it crap too. When Elvis came out, parents called it devil music. When Run DMC came out they were thugs and clearly a bad influence on the kids. The older generation will always complain about new emerging culture. Music simply reflects society, society today is obsessed with money and material shit so guess what, that's what the music is going to reflect. Don't complain about the music, complain about society going down the drain (if that's what one thinks).

There are several music festivals around the world every year that celebrate good music. It is still alive and appreciated.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 7, 2012)

Hell I knew society was going to shit a long time ago....


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 7, 2012)

To add to my post (since I cannot edit it now), what I meant by my statement is that the majority of today's "musicians" are not musicians at all. 

When I hear a band playing, I want to know that 99.9% of what I am hearing is them. Instruments, vocals, song writing, etc. Artists like RUSH, Zeppelin, Queensryche, CCR, HELL even James Taylor were musicians in the fact that they could go unplugged and still own the stage.

Acts like Rihanna and Beiber are dependent on their producers and songwriters because they probably couldn't play an instrument or write their own shit. 


Do true artist still exist nowadays? Of course they do. Do they get the recognition they deserve? Of course not.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/12-extremely-disappointing-facts-about-popular-music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 blacks and mexicans smh


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Compared to the music from the 60's, 70's and 80's, today's music scene is shit.
> 
> Sorry, you can "neg" me all you want, but I am sure I am not alone in my thinking...



I totally agree.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> don't neg, not in high school anymore. One thing is true, when the Beatles came out, the older folks called it crap too. When Elvis came out, parents called it devil music. When Run DMC came out they were thugs and clearly a bad influence on the kids. The older generation will always complain about new emerging culture. Music simply reflects society, society today is obsessed with money and material shit so guess what, that's what the music is going to reflect. Don't complain about the music, complain about society going down the drain (if that's what one thinks).
> 
> There are several music festivals around the world every year that celebrate good music. It is still alive and appreciated.



I grew up listening to rap...I listened to it before it came on the airwaves...yes I am old but I guess i grew out of listening to it....in fact I can't stand it.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> To add to my post (since I cannot edit it now), what I meant by my statement is that the majority of today's "musicians" are not musicians at all.
> 
> When I hear a band playing, I want to know that 99.9% of what I am hearing is them. Instruments, vocals, song writing, etc. Artists like RUSH, Zeppelin, Queensryche, CCR, HELL even James Taylor were musicians in the fact that they could go unplugged and still own the stage.
> 
> ...


But we get to listen Lil wayne and his fabulous auto tuning.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 7, 2012)

he's a faggot and I want to pork his girl


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 7, 2012)

i still love music today you just have to find the right people. my favorite artist today would have to be, joe budden, i love slaughterhouse, imortal technique, army of the pharos, anthony hamelton, andre 3000, i really really love old school music from new york from guys like nas and shit. good music is still out there you just have to find it. Im a music lover its in my heart and soul hell adele is the shit , when that girl sings i get hype lol what a voice. im mainly into hip hop becuase i can relate to the message and the lyrics (not the shit on the radio but real hip hop) but i listen to everything except country it depresses me. I love music with a story or a message behind it thats why i like old school rap.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 7, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


>


----------



## troubador (Mar 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Critical thinking FTW. Most of that is a function of population and production/distribution methods.



We also have to remember that Pop (popular) music is the music of the masses. It's always been comprised to a great extent of terrible trite and trivial music. It doesn't make sense that the average person would have a refined sense of appreciation for something as potentially complex as music. 

For instance, if you were to randomly ask a fan of  Kesha and a fan of Fryderyk Chopin, "what do you like about that song?"; which is more likely to give you an answer along the lines of "I like the use of the mixolydian mode in 6/8 time."? 

I'm not saying you have to be able to compose a symphony to appreciate one but a lot of music requires some effort and prior exposure to understand it. The U.S. was lucky in the 60's and 70's that much of the good music was also popular but there was still a good deal of crap topping the charts also.

 Here's one that sat at #1 for a few weeks in '69





YouTube Video











Even the Beatles put out some vapid stuff. While catchy, 'I want to hold your hand' and 'Love me do' aren't exactly the pinnacle of songwriting.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Strange that people used to buy albums too.  Now its all about the pirates.



Strange that the RIAA claims to be losing so much money yet these "recording artists" are breaking sales greater than when people couldn't pirate albums or songs.....

Now ain't that some buuuulllll shit!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

if i was going to be tortured to death in hell by music they would play Rush. i fucking hate them with a passion.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

fucking squeaky the elf.....


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 7, 2012)

i feel like its cause music is so much easier to get these days with itunes and all. also you dont have to buy a full album, just buy the single.


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

im building a gym at home soon, to work out the stress the shit music at my gym causes me!
that or ill slit my wrists, tragic loss to humanity im sure!

so i asked my wife, what do u want for ur bday, she said the guy who mows the lawn at no47, 
i had to say no to her, hes a nice guy and i would never wish her on him! besides, id miss him, we always talk about the cricket!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 8, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


>




This will change when the federal gov't collapses in the years to come.  Then we'll all get back to our roots.


----------



## squigader (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/12-extremely-disappointing-facts-about-popular-music
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. Helps put it into perspective.


----------



## squigader (Mar 8, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> don't neg, not in high school anymore. One thing is true, when the Beatles came out, the older folks called it crap too. When Elvis came out, parents called it devil music. When Run DMC came out they were thugs and clearly a bad influence on the kids. The older generation will always complain about new emerging culture. *Music simply reflects society, society today is obsessed with money and material shit so guess what, that's what the music is going to reflect*. Don't complain about the music, complain about society going down the drain (if that's what one thinks).
> 
> There are several music festivals around the world every year that celebrate good music. It is still alive and appreciated.



True for pretty much any of the "greats" of the past century. From jazz to Led Zeppelin, it was all assailed as trash, noise and devil's music. There is good music and plenty of amazing bands out there, you just have to find it. Don't expect to turn on MTV or the Top40 station - and hear skillful musicianship, deep lyrics, or anything of serious quality - they're reflecting the values of our youth (which happen to be materialism and stupidity instead of rebellion, wonder, etc.) as Gissurjon mentioned.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 2, 2013)

i always find these threads amusing...as *Gissurjon pointed out*

they are comparing selling more albums when the Internet exists, media is easily distributed world wide vs back when those artists were in their prime time and there was no digital distribution, music video's were fairly new (see MTV video killed the radio star)

also, i am sure your parents hated your music....
Just as your parents parents hated their music.... your kids kids will hate your kids music....

See where i am going with this...

Every generation thinks the music they grew up with is the BEST! and everything else sucks!


----------



## LAM (Jan 2, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> This will change when the federal gov't collapses in the years to come.  Then we'll all get back to our roots.



fed gov isn't going to collapse but the consumption based US economy is, they are not one and the same.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 2, 2013)

LAM said:


> fed gov isn't going to collapse but the consumption based US economy is, they are not one and the same.



I just realized you are incapable of not posting politics are you? this is about music. any opening no matter how small and your mind forces you to post. it's a compulsive thing with you. I finally understand now.


----------



## LAM (Jan 2, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> I just realized you are incapable of not posting politics are you? this is about music. any opening no matter how small and your mind forces you to post. it's a compulsive thing with you. I finally understand now.



i simply responded to a comment that's extremely inaccurate.  if that bothers you than tough shit as i try my best to stop the spread of misinformation on a topic that is rather important to all of us. banking and finance cause economy's to collapse its called global economic history.

don't try to act like you know me because you couldn't possibly understand where i come from.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 2, 2013)

Gangnam style, no one else but Koreans know what the fuck the song is about, yet it is ultra popular all over the world right now.  That dude is the Korean Liberace, just as gay maybe or fakes it for all the right reasons.  He is akin to the kid in 8 mile that is Eminems nemesis, acting like he's ghetto but is from a rich family. (Gangnam is the Beverly Hills, but more like Dubai of Korea). Why?  Because he mocks the district in the song, but is from there.  

The song is popular because it is repetitive, catchy, has sexy women, bling and a dance that every monkey see can do.

Same reason when I did my world travels everywhere I went Macerena and Barbie Girl were on steady rotation from Sydney to Dubai to Thailand and Hong Kong and by the time I got back to the US Tubthumping was exploding it's excrement across the worlds collective earballs...  It's either a party anthem or a dance craze or sometimes an unbearably sappy song....


----------



## LAM (Jan 2, 2013)

maniclion said:


> acting like he's ghetto but is from a rich family. (Gangnam is the Beverly Hills, but more like Dubai of Korea). Why?  Because he mocks the district in the song, but is from there.



so obvious...people from the real ghetto in "the hood" don't smile and don't know happy...


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 2, 2013)

Mr.Guvernment said:


> i always find these threads amusing...as *Gissurjon pointed out*
> 
> they are comparing selling more albums when the Internet exists, media is easily distributed world wide vs back when those artists were in their prime time and there was no digital distribution, music video's were fairly new (see MTV video killed the radio star)
> 
> ...



My kids like my music.  My seven year old rocks out to Black Sabbath.  His favorite is Iron Man.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 2, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Gangnam style, no one else but Koreans know what the fuck the song is about, yet it is ultra popular all over the world right now.  That dude is the Korean Liberace, just as gay maybe or fakes it for all the right reasons.  He is akin to the kid in 8 mile that is Eminems nemesis, acting like he's ghetto but is from a rich family. (Gangnam is the Beverly Hills, but more like Dubai of Korea). Why?  Because he mocks the district in the song, but is from there.
> 
> The song is popular because it is repetitive, catchy, has sexy women, bling and a dance that every monkey see can do.
> 
> Same reason when I did my world travels everywhere I went Macerena and Barbie Girl were on steady rotation from Sydney to Dubai to Thailand and Hong Kong and by the time I got back to the US Tubthumping was exploding it's excrement across the worlds collective earballs...  It's either a party anthem or a dance craze or sometimes an unbearably sappy song....



Nobody looks for actual talent anymore.  It's all about which act can bring in the most cash.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 3, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> My kids like my music.  My seven year old rocks out to Black Sabbath.  His favorite is Iron Man.




they probably grew up with it.. i listen to "easy listening" 80's growing up, once i got old enough and got out, got a radio my music taste's changed completely. i like some oldies, but i usually listen to house, trance, vocal trance, deep house, chill'out.


----------



## LAM (Jan 3, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Nobody looks for actual talent anymore.  It's all about which act can bring in the most cash.



look at B Spears.  she does not play an instrument, write music, lyrics, or choreograph her own dance moves.  she is nothing more than a puppet.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 3, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Critical thinking FTW. Most of that is a function of population and production/distribution methods.
> 
> I'd listen to a Streisand album....right after I take my cyanide pill.



You fucker, you stole my post! It is my job to feel smarter than everyone else. But, at least I have the satisfaction of knowing you are a homo for owning a Streisand album.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 3, 2013)

LAM said:


> look at B Spears.  she does not play an instrument, write music, lyrics, or choreograph her own dance moves.  she is nothing more than a puppet.



Not much talent but I'd still shag her.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm using today to watch some of the shows I have recorded on my dvr. I saw The Layover with Anthony Bourdain Extra Miles: Dublin a short while ago. The buskers, Hudson Taylor, shown on it caught my ear. They are now touring the UK with their debut album. 

Not to Blame - Harry & Alfie (Original) 






https://www.facebook.com/HudsonTaylorMusic?fref=nf


----------



## texdb (Feb 17, 2015)

I've turned into a full blown Volbeat nerd. I think they may be the best rock band to come out in 10 years


----------

